# Suction leaving marks on drywall



## j.p (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello,

I recently moved into an apartment that was newly constructed. This meant newly painted drywall.

A short time after moving in, I hung some removable, "microsuction" hooks on the drywall in one room. I had never used them before, but I found all good reviews with none suggesting damage to walls. Specifically, they are GeckoTech 1/2lb reusable hooks. 

It has been about two weeks since I hung the hooks, but I began to notice an outline forming around them on the wall, so I took them off.

The result is darkened marks on the wall in the shape of the hooks.

1) Do you now why this may have happened?

2) Any ideas/recommendations on repair?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Interaction between the paint and the rubber/plastic of the suction cups perhaps. 

Paint wasn't done curing maybe? Could be any number of things. 

Did you wipe off and clean the cups before hanging them?


----------



## j.p (Feb 25, 2017)

I did not wipe them off before using them, but it doesn't seem to be dirt/residue.

Interaction between the fresh paint and the rubber sounds likely. Any way that this could be undone?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You could try a magic eraser on an inconspicuous spot to see if that would help. Only thing is, it may remove minuscule amounts of paint and leave you with worse looking spots. I would try warm water on a wash cloth first before trying the magic eraser.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

You mean these?
http://www.thesuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/GeckoTech-Resable-Hooks-Duck.jpg

I have several packs of those. Mind what it says on the packaging about which surfaces to use these on. 

I only use them on glass, not on drywall or natural stone. Why? I had several of these adhered to the side of a cardboard box to "park" them while they're not in active duty. The hooks left an oil-like mark on the box. 

So, now I'm very careful with any "micro" suction hooks - you know, those hooks with what seems to be a layer of sticky gel on it. 

What will remove the oily residue? You'll need to somehow attach a mound of oil absorbent stuff on your wall.


----------



## j.p (Feb 25, 2017)

Druidia said:


> You mean these?
> http://www.thesuburbanmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/GeckoTech-Resable-Hooks-Duck.jpg
> 
> I have several packs of those. Mind what it says on the packaging about which surfaces to use these on.
> ...


Yes, those, and yes, the spread on the marks gives an oil-like appearance, although it doesn't feel as though there is any residue to the touch, which is why I was thinking it was stress etc on the paint.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Blue tack (looks like modeling clay) also leaves an oil-like stain on absorbent surfaces (painted dry wall). 

Those micro suction hooks probably won't leave a stain when used on drywalls painted with oil-based paint.


----------

